
Marijuana Use in Early Adolescence - tossacoinohno
There is an ongoing body of research showing that people who start smoking marijuana before puberty have significantly worse outcomes than those who start after or do not start at all.<p>I am one of the ones who started early, and my life has been plagued with mental health issues. I think having a high IQ at baseline has saved me trouble, but judging by this research I am suffering some damage.<p>Anyone else on here who started smoking weed at age 12-13? What&#x27;s your life like?
======
mtmail
> There is an ongoing body of research showing

Can you add links to the research?

